# Sword of the Bright Lady



## Yahzi (Aug 13, 2009)

If you like epic fantasy, I mean really thick books so bleeding thick you could club an ox to death with them, then you might be interested in _Sword of the Bright Lady_, by amateur auteur M. C. Planck.

You can read the blurb or even the first couple of chapters by clicking here: http://www.WorldOfPrime.com. Or you could just buy it, you impulsive little devil, by clicking here: Amazon!

Fans of _1632_, _A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court_, or _The Seventh Swordsman_ might find the book hopelessly derivative, but less erudite readers should find it tolerably interesting. Remember, you can always click on the links above and heap abuse on the author, who so richly deserves it for wasting your time with this drivel. 


Seriously, thanks for reading. Hope some of you find it enjoyable.


----------



## mygoditsraining (Aug 13, 2009)

> Fans of _1632_, _A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court_, or _The Seventh Swordsman_


How could you miss out Black Knight, the seminal distillation of the genre?* 

Not bad for a pitch. I think it could be reworked just a little less self-effacing and a little more _hey look at all the fun stuff to get you involved_.  I'd chuck the blurb in too, if only in a truncated form, because that's what blurb is for.

For example



> If you like your fantasy epic to the point where you could club an ox to death with the paperback, then you might be interested in _Sword of the Bright Lady_, by M. C. Planck.
> 
> _Insert 25-word plot pitch here._
> 
> ...


*answer: the same way the cinema-going public did!


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm a bit busy at the moment - no, it's true - but for what's it's worth, I enjoyed the book's blurb at the World of prime website.


----------



## Yahzi (Aug 14, 2009)

mygoditsraining said:


> How could you miss out Black Knight, the seminal distillation of the genre?*


Ahhhh... hem. 

Did you see the French version? Can't remember the name, but it was just as bad. And in French.



> Not bad for a pitch


Thanks! It is a bit flippant, but we're all fellow writers here. No point in standing on airs.


----------



## Yahzi (Nov 9, 2013)

A bit of an update. Sword of the Bright Lady will be published by Pyr in October 2014. My thanks to all those who supported the previous edition.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 9, 2013)

Congrats.


----------

